# A different question about Cit? Europe



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

*A different question about Cité Europe*

we're going over this evening, and will probably stay at Cité Europe. Can anyone tell me the best place to walk dogs when overnighting there please?

Malcolm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The only place I've used is the perimeter of the carpark but my dog is not fussy where she performs as long as there are a few trees or bushes around.
If your dog is reluctant and you're returning via the tunnel then there is a good sized compound for dogs to relieve themselves at the pet check-in.


----------

